# Have you hugged your trout today?



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

This is my son, an early addict.......


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Wow*

Man that is a wallhanger for sure. That is one of the best kid pics Ive seen. Thanks for sharing it with us. Ive got one somewhere of my oldest at 2 hugging her first "assisted" trout catch. Keep em at it. Oh yea, where were you fishing? That water looks beautiful.

Zac


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

That was Sunday off the surf on Mustang Island


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

One word.........*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Pic belongs on the cover of Gulf Coast Connections


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks folks


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

incredible shot! its a hanger for dang sure!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

GREAT PHOTO!!!

What a smile...I'd be grinning ear to ear myself if I could get hold of a fish like that.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Great picture GinMan!! I can't wait for the day my boy catches his first fish. If you look at my avatar, I'm already teaching him the importance of checking the drag.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Beautiful Boy!*

That is one of the best kid pics I think I've ever seen, and the trout looks good too!


----------



## gogo tschanz (May 19, 2005)

got to admit..."AWESOME" !!!definately a keep-sake...keep em on the water and all will be great.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Wife sent the pic to GCC, might possibly be in a future issue........


----------

